# Klasse um INI Files zu lesen/schreiben



## Shout (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen....

Weis jemand von euch woher ich eine Klasse bekomme die es mir auf einfache Art und Weise ermöglich INI Files zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben? Oder hat vielleicht sogar selbst jemand eine solche Klasse geschrieben? Wäre froh wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.3plus4software.de/downloads/20020610.html

hier: 
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=54752

und hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=190953

Gruß Tom


----------



## Shout (22. Mai 2004)

Danke, dieser Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen! Hast auch eine Klasse parat die beschreibt, wie man bestehende INI Files am besten bearbeiten kann? 

edit: Ups sorry  hab die anderen beiden Links völlig übersehen! Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## larss (22. April 2005)

hallo tom..

hast du vielleicht mal ein kleines einfaches beispiel dafür?

gruß
lars


----------



## larss (22. April 2005)

der obere der 3 links funktioniert nämlich net mehr..


----------



## Bernd1984 (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

  du hast recht, die Domain ist scheinbar verkauft worden.

  Aber schau mal hier: 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials202191.html


----------

